# Prosecutor: Geauga grand jury to hear evidence in hunter's death



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/080703090052_gavelap400x300.jpg" border="0" /CHARDON -- A Geauga County grand jury will be convened later this month to hear details and evidence about the December shooting of a Lyndhurst man out hunting in Hambden Township.img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/541881198" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

